
Graceful Shutdown of a TCP Server in Go - signa11
https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2020/graceful-shutdown-of-a-tcp-server-in-go/
======
kstenerud
I would argue against graceful shutdown. Your server and clients need to be
robust against legitimate failures like a crash on the other end or the
network going down anyway, so what's the benefit of introducing yet another
code path, and even worse: a code path even more rare than a cut connection?

In any distributed system, you must assume unreliability in its components,
and design around that fact.

